# Duck decoys on clearance at Academy Sports



## Arrow3 (Jan 16, 2009)

Just picked up 12 mallard decoys on clearance at Academy sports in Athens....Tax and all was $14.97....Thats $1.2475 per decoy....  They had all kinds...Coot, teal, readhead, mallards ...


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 16, 2009)

what brand?


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 16, 2009)

post up some pics... sounds like a great deal for dekes, but I really don't know. Seems like they would cost alot more to me???


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 16, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> what brand?



Game Winner decoys


----------



## craig88 (Jan 16, 2009)

got some teal last year for like $8/DZ, you get what you pay for is all i will say.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 16, 2009)

craig88 said:


> got some teal last year for like $8/DZ, you get what you pay for is all i will say.



Same brand as what I bought?


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 16, 2009)

Not to bad looking to me....


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 16, 2009)

*.*



Arrow3 said:


> Not to bad looking to me....




I dont know bro they kinda look like Dollar Deeks to me. JMHO.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 16, 2009)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> I dont know bro they kinda look like Dollar Deeks to me. JMHO.



Well, if they don't work I haven't lost much in them...


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 16, 2009)

Id say them dekes look plenty good enough to work. Good luck with em Brandon.


----------



## JHannah92 (Jan 16, 2009)

Bought the same dekes and used them last weekend.  I'm no duck expert but it sure seemed the ducks were circling back tryin to land right in the middle of em.


----------



## hogmorton (Jan 16, 2009)

Wish I lived down your way.  I checked online and they aren't showing it mail order. You lucky guys.  

Sad in NC


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 16, 2009)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> I dont know bro they kinda look like Dollar Deeks to me. JMHO.



Like "they" can really tell the difference!


----------



## Ducks4Me (Jan 16, 2009)

The difference is how long they last. The paint looks like its already comong off of those. But atleast they were cheap.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 16, 2009)

Ducks4Me said:


> The difference is how long they last. The paint looks like its already comong off of those. But atleast they were cheap.



That is the main difference. You also need to add some line and anchors....... (and a decoy bag) That's when the paint will really fly. 

Get with me before next November and I'll help re-paint them. 

Those dekes also have a keel that will flip them on their side in anything more than a slight breeze.... 

Call me next time Brandon!! You have Duck bug bad don't you? I would have loaned you some dekes...


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 16, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Well, if they don't work I haven't lost much in them...



Ive got the same decoys you got and they work fine! In fact until i got them i used some mallard decoys my dad used in the 80's when he was with DU and they worked fine too!


----------



## Nitro (Jan 16, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> Like "they" can really tell the difference!



Frank, in time, all will be revealed to you.

Ducks have great eyesight - and by the time they get here, they are super wary- every extra bit of realism on your decoys helps.  Believe it or not.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 16, 2009)

Nitro said:


> That is the main difference. You also need to add some line and anchors....... (and a decoy bag) That's when the paint will really fly.
> 
> Get with me before next November and I'll help re-paint them.
> 
> ...




I can use my B-mobile bag I guess... 


I started to late this year...I will be more prepared next year....Looks like my deer season will end early next year.. By December I will be fishing for Perch with haven, duck hunting, and rabbit hunting with Jody....Won't be any time for deer...


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 16, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Frank, in time, all will be revealed to you.
> 
> Ducks have great eyesight - and by the time they get here, they are super wary- every extra bit of realism on your decoys helps.  Believe it or not.



I gotcha!


----------



## ultramag (Jan 16, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> I can use my B-mobile bag I guess...
> 
> 
> I started to late this year...I will be more prepared next year....Looks like my deer season will end early next year.. By December I will be fishing for Perch with haven, duck hunting, and rabbit hunting with Jody....Won't be any time for deer...



Now Brandon..dont be a quitter..you cant give up deer hunting in decemberBut i will go duck hunting with you in January..I like the way you shoot


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 16, 2009)

ultramag said:


> Now Brandon..dont be a quitter..you cant give up deer hunting in decemberBut i will go duck hunting with you in January..I like the way you shoot



We need to go Sunday....


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 17, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> I gotcha!



I have hunted over rags (white shop rags) in texas & killed 100 plus (snow geese)many of time...its all in the set-up


----------



## Dawgs (Jan 18, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> I have hunted over rags (white shop rags) in texas & killed 100 plus (snow geese)many of time...its all in the set-up



That's what I'm saying.  The old time hunters didn't have all these fancy "realistic" decoy spreads and they killed PLENTY.  I've actually heard of them putting newspaper on sticks and brought ducks in.

It's probably just me but the marketing scheme from these decoy makers have SOLD several floks.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm an old time hunter ... Nitro is an old time hunter ... there weren't nearly as many idiots throwing out blocks and blowing on kazoos and braggin' bout their abilities in the old days.  There were more ducks, more habitat and the birds were less wary.

Some ducks ... ringnecks and bills will still come to painted clorox bottles.  Mallards are far more wary.

This post and a buck will get you a cup of Joe Micky D's.  Your experience or the lack thereof, may vary.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 18, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> I'm an old time hunter ... Nitro is an old time hunter ... there weren't nearly as many idiots throwing out blocks and blowing on kazoos and braggin' bout their abilities in the old days.  There were more ducks, more habitat and the birds were less wary.
> 
> Some ducks ... ringnecks and bills will still come to painted clorox bottles.  Mallards are far more wary.
> 
> This post and a buck will get you a cup of Joe Micky D's.  Your experience or the lack thereof, may vary.



Snows are very wary as well! Like mallards they are sky busted or pop shot at every chance they get....but if you can get SNOWS to look at rags... $12 decoys will be fine


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 18, 2009)

Anybody think these look like Bond leftovers ?  

Arrow, hope they last you awhile but like craig said, you get what you pay for.  Purchase you some G&H next year and be done with it for a long time.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 18, 2009)

Golden BB said:


> Anybody think these look like Bond leftovers ?
> 
> Arrow, hope they last you awhile but like craig said, you get what you pay for.  Purchase you some G&H next year and be done with it for a long time.



They look very close to Bond dekes.  I bought a dozen Bond dekes and those things came to me brand new with the paint chipping.  I've shot some woodies over them but now they are just sitting in the garage.  I got some better quality decoys.  Like other's have said, you get what you pay for.  Get a dozen hot buy GHG mallards for $25.


----------



## Bowman#3 (Jan 18, 2009)

I guess I am the odd man out..I worry more about how they float 
If they look great but float like a wad of plastic they are worthless to me.


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Jan 20, 2009)

I used them with JHannah92 last week. They worked great. They floated great too.


----------



## GTN (Jan 20, 2009)

We have a couple dozen of these and you guy's are right, you get what you pay for. We mix em up in big spreads and they are good for that. The Academy in Gadsden AL has these and Flambeau's on sale. I got a dozen of the Flambeau teal's for 18 or 20 dollars and they look good. I'm not crazy about the Flambeau mallards at all though.


----------



## seminoleslayer (Jan 20, 2009)

got 2 dozen teal for 28 bucks cost more to rig them with weights and string than price of dekes.


----------



## clent586 (Jan 20, 2009)

Golden BB said:


> Anybody think these look like Bond leftovers ?



That is exactly what they are. I took 2 dozen a while back and blasted them and made some ringers and coots out of them.


----------

